# Allergic rat terrier



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a question for you all...
I have a 7 year old female rat terrier who, as her vet puts it, has more allergies than can fit into her little body. As far as food goes, she is allergic to chicken, wheat, carrots, eggs and peas. Currently I have her on Solid Gold Holistique Blendz, which was one of the foods the vet recommended. I wanted to transition her off of that and onto something with more protein content and I also wanted to get her off of grains completely. I would love to feed her Orijen, but it seems that their formulas all contain at least one thing she's allergic to. I want something grain-free and very high quality, but I'm having trouble with her list of "NO" foods. So far, it seems that Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream may be my best option... any suggestions??


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

- Nature's Variety Instinct Duck & Turkey
- California Natural Lamb & Rice and Herring & Sweet Potato

I think Pacific Stream may contain egg product, but I'm not sure...

EDIT: Forgot that Lamb & Rice is grain inclusive xD.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I just checked and Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream doesn't contain egg product. I know alot of people don't like it because of the lower protein levels, but my dog loves this formula the best. He does great on it as well.


----------



## roothy (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi. I also have a rat terrier with probable allergies, so I read your post with interest. Do you mind if I ask how you got her allergy tested - blood test, skin test, or what? What are the major inhalant allergies she has? I'm sure my guy is not a carbon copy, but I was just curious of what your experience has been so I can possibly look out for certain foods.

Mine seems to paw lick whenever I feed him any food with acidophillis or other probiotics, which is a bit weird, but now I avoid those. Unfortunately the better quality dry foods usually DO include those! I really like the idea of oatmeal instead of grains, but not too many dog foods contain those.

In general, I think simple is better - i.e. limited ingredients and not too many added things like probiotics or glucosomine.


----------

